
The Washington Post has been sold to Jeff Bezos for $250 million - donohoe
https://twitter.com/romenesko/status/364484321434165248
======
byoung2
More details: [http://www.washingtonpost.com/national/washington-post-to-
be...](http://www.washingtonpost.com/national/washington-post-to-be-sold-to-
jeff-bezos/2013/08/05/ca537c9e-fe0c-11e2-9711-3708310f6f4d_story.html?hpid=z1)

